# Thinking of getting coilovers...



## mrbrian125 (Nov 22, 2011)

Shawn I have the ksports Good handling but there is a noticeable difference in ride which is to be expected. But over all for a lowering solution I like it. With 16" wheels u may have to lower it a good amount and remember when u do that it will be next to impossible to get a tow. At stock my car scrapped being put on a flat bed even using blocks before the ramp. 









Before 









After coil overs









Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

Also do u need the camber bolts or do coilovers come with the bolts already?


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Ksport man they are the best to go low and they ride amazing for coilovers 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## mrbrian125 (Nov 22, 2011)

Everything comes in the box I called when I didn't find the adjustable front upper mounts but they use the factory gm mounts They were very easy to install and just need an alignment after installation No need to get in the trunk like some cars for the rear either which was a concern for me with everything paneled off in the trunk with the stereo


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

Ok so far I am leaning towards KSport than. Found an authorized dealer online selling them for 898.99 w/ free shipping. Sounds like a good price. If you know anywhere cheaper shoot me a URL please. I won't be ordering till probably the 25th. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mrbrian125 (Nov 22, 2011)

That's a very good price!!!


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

So, since I don't have the money for wheels ATM, I was thinking of downsizing my tires from 215/60r16's to 225/50r16's to give me a lower profile to give a better appearance once the coilovers are installed and dropped. My Speedometer would be off a tad, @ 60MPH I would actually be doing about 57MPH. 3mph per 60 isn't to terrible, but does anyone know how to adjust the digital speedometer in the cruze?

Would GM do this? Is there a tool to do it? Or should I just stick with the factory tire size and the tall sidewall until I can get bigger wheels?


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

Well, Just ordered the Pedders Xa Coilover Kit from TurboTechRacing. I was originally going to go with KSports, but I got an Amazing deal for the Pedders. MSRP is 1599, and I picked them up for $750 plus shipping. Not 100% sure, but I think the Pedders come with their own Top Mounts, so no need to reuse factory ones. 

If you have the Pedders, can you confirm the top mounts? What do you like about the pedders? What do you dislike? I'm anxious about getting them, and see how low I can go with our crappy roads here in PA..


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

ShawnB said:


> So looking for help on choosing which coilovers to go with. I have a 2012 Cruze 1LT RS. I am not sure which of these three to go with. KSport, XYZ, or D2 Coilovers. I have the stock 16" wheels and don't plan to go larger. Would like to but would rather drop car than add wheels.
> 
> I hear good things about d2 and ksport. Never heard of XYZ so any insight about them would be helpful.
> 
> ...


To help you out in both ways..first ive not heard of the other two brands..just ksport. I do know eibach is really smooth handling. Its got more precise and precision handling. Its your choice of brand, but eibach is pretty cheap. especially being for a 2012 lol. Secondly...i was going to do this to my LT because i want to convert to eco. Buy the eco wheels and new tires, spoiler and lowering kit. Chevrolet and my dealers service department said it would void my warranty if i lowered it. Mainly because its modding the suspension and its an aftermarket part that they cant warranty and replace, so if causes any other damage to the vehicle(which is rare) they cant fix it because of a aftermarket part. I would double check with your dealer as well. Let me know what they say.


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

I actually ordered and just received my new coilovers yesterday. I went with the Pedders XA Coilovers. Got an awesome deal through Turbo Tech Racing. If I didn't go with them, then it would of been KSports, and as far as Eibach goes, they are just springs to lower the car. 

I plan to install the Pedders XA's this Saturday as well. Gonna set the car a little conservative to start since it is winter yet here in PA. Let the coilovers settle for a good two weeks, then drop the car down lower for the spring and summer.


----------

